# Slingshot Shooting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm sure many of you have read the book _Slingshot Shooting_ by Jack Koehler (who goes by King Cat on the forum), but for those who haven't here's a quick review.
I got my copy in the mail yesterday and read it in one sitting. Admittedly I skipped some of the very basic chapters on different designs and bands. The chapters on aiming, mental preparedness are a great read and full of wonderful insight and tips. Mr. Koehler is obviously someone who takes the craft very seriously! I can picture him at the shooting range in a lab coat with a notebook recording data after each shot. That doesn't mean the book isn't fun to read, it is well written and enjoyable to thumb through.
After reading this I put into action some of Mr. Koehler's suggestions about pouch hold and anchor points as well his method for practice and saw an immediate result. By thinking through things in a process outlined in the book I felt more relaxed and solid when shooting, more as-one with the slingshot and the target. I will be marking many pages for quick reference in the future. The advice on tournaments was very valuable to me as well since I will be entering my first ECST in a couple of months.
The only thing I found lacking in the book was a lack of coverage of "sideways" (aka "gangsta") style shooting. Maybe Slingshot Shooting 2 will cover this and if not there is plenty of information on this forum to fill in the gaps.
I got my copy from Amazon , but I think it is also available direct from Mr. Koehler at SuperShooting .com
Highly, highly reccomended!


----------

